# The Walking Dead S10E16 A Certain Doom *spoilers*



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

No episode thread on this?

I can't say how thrilled I am that the whisperers storyline appears to have reached its end with the death of Beta. I was worried they would find a way to drag that out for an entire season. It did seem a little bit ludicrous how easy it was for folks to just blend in with the herd, without any disguises or any need to cover themselves in guts like they had to in previous seasons. You just kinda walk slowly and mind your own business.

The walkers were all too easily dispatched off the cliff. Carol and whatshername had no problem just hunkering down.

There was some woman who got up off the ground and started to walking around after the walkers were run off the cliff. I hope that's adequate description, could someone let me know who that was? I'm lousy with faces.

Eugene and friends certainly seem to have gotten themselves into a situation. I hope for their sake those stormtroopers are good guys and not bad.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

smbaker said:


> No episode thread on this?
> 
> I can't say how thrilled I am that the whisperers storyline appears to have reached its end with the death of Beta. I was worried they would find a way to drag that out for an entire season. It did seem a little bit ludicrous how easy it was for folks to just blend in with the herd, without any disguises or any need to cover themselves in guts like they had to in previous seasons. You just kinda walk slowly and mind your own business.
> 
> ...


That is Connie the deaf one that was not found after the cave collapse in the midseason finale(?). She had not been seen since and was presumed dead.


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

I agree that I am glad that the whispers "maybe" done.
I think before they went into the "crowd" they covered themselves with "dead guts/blood" 
This has to be by far the worst season ending episode ever.
And to be honest, I really don't care..... as TWD has to have the worst writers in the industry (actually I take that back.... Fear TWD is worse).



smbaker said:


> No episode thread on this?
> I can't say how thrilled I am that the whisperers storyline appears to have reached its end with the death of Beta. I was worried they would find a way to drag that out for an entire season. It did seem a little bit ludicrous how easy it was for folks to just blend in with the herd, without any disguises or any need to cover themselves in guts like they had to in previous seasons. You just kinda walk slowly and mind your own business.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

dwatt said:


> That is Connie the deaf one that was not found after the cave collapse in the midseason finale(?). She had not been seen since and was presumed dead.


Thanks. I keep losing track of all the (relatively) new people.

Also, was there supposed to be some big reveal when Beta took off his mask? Negan said "You know who that was?" and Daryl responded "Nobody". I seem to remember some episode last season where Beta might have been some singer, but it didn't stick with me enough to recall the details.



skypros said:


> I agree that I am glad that the whispers "maybe" done.


Well I guess we've only seen Alpha, Beta, and Gamma killed. They could keep pulling out new ones until they hit Omega.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

smbaker said:


> Thanks. I keep losing track of all the (relatively) new people.
> 
> Also, was there supposed to be some big reveal when Beta took off his mask? Negan said "You know who that was?" and Daryl responded "Nobody". I seem to remember some episode last season where Beta might have been some singer, but it didn't stick with me enough to recall the details.


He was a big-name country singer before the Zombie Apocalypse. They once showed an album poster with him on it.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He was a big-name country singer before the Zombie Apocalypse. They once showed an album poster with him on it.


True but I think it was meant more along the line of do you realize that was the now leader/topdog/big MF'er that kicked your ass then you pushed down an elevator shaft.

eta: Edited to correct per post below.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

dwatt said:


> True but I think it was meant more along the line of do you realize that was the now leader/topdog/big MF'er that kicked your ass all the way down an elevator shaft.


I thought Daryl sent Beta down the elevator shaft?


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

MacThor said:


> I thought Daryl sent Beta down the elevator shaft?


That he did. I stand corrected. I knew there was a multisided butt kicking and an elevator shaft involved. Will edit to correct.


----------

